# i am 7 weeks preg with twins, one is smaller in size?? is it going to make it



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi,
i am 7 weeks and 4 days preg, one of the twins is doing well and growing according to schedule but the second one is growing from the 1st scan but its 2 weeks behind we saw a yolk but not a heat beat the doc said to come back next week to see the progress of it and hopefully there will be a heart beat

please advice can it get stronger and make it or i should stop counting on it?? i would be very happy if i had twins after all tries of IVF i went through,

Hanadi


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's difficult to say, 2 weeks at this stage is a very long time, but the next scan may show a but more hope. I'm afraid it's just a matter of waiting, which I know is hard,

let me know how you get on hun,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

